# mid michigan tri cities sub.



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

howdy guys. im looking for work to be subbed out for the 09-10 season in the tri cities of michigan or in michingan over all i guess.one of my partners for this year has sold out and am looking for either another guy with equipment or lots to be plowed. if i can find someone with a loader or back hoe to be used in these areas. just let me know.


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

lets move his one up.


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

So are you looking to be a sub or for subs to work for you?


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

im looking to sub or someone with a back hoe with pusher that wants to take on some extra work with me.

you have any extra work for a truck?


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

No not at this time but thinkin of looking for a partner to g out on my own and stop subcontracting for others


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

fordboy;798239 said:


> No not at this time but thinkin of looking for a partner to g out on my own and stop subcontracting for others


id like to do the same. please let me know. im pretty interested in doing that as that what i was looking for as well. i was looking for someone with a loader so i can stack more.


----------



## ERICS LAWN CARE (Oct 19, 2009)

we have a back hoe and thinking of renting a pay loader with 1 yard bucket. i dont understand, did you say you have work that you need help with or are you looking to partner with someone? you can call us at 989-755-6333


----------

